# Wyoming or Montana?



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Me and a couple buddies have an opportunity to get out west this fall in late October to either Wyoming (Gillette area) or eastern Montana (Forsythe). We were interested in hunting both Antelope and Mule deer during that time (last full week of Oct) Any advice from you veterans that have been out there a few times? Have never taken either animal and would at least like to get a chance at both. Looks like we'd be spending $600-700 for tags for both animals but their systems are a little confusing. Any info is appreciated.

Are our odds of all three of us getting nonresident tags for each animal reasonable?

thanks in advance.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Much easier in WY. In some units your odds are 100%. Montana is tough to just get the deer tag. If you do apply for the combo elk and deer. Your odds have been about 50% without a PP. The tags jumped up quite a bit this year. They are over $800. It does not include a antelope tag.

I would say to focus on WY.

I am in the same boat. I already missed the elk app period for WY. I am sitting on a bunch of points for elk and deer there. I would like to elk hunt so my buddy and I might apply for MT just to see what happens. I have a MB deer hunted booked already.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Trying to decipher Montana's Game & Fish website for Antelope and Mule Deer. Looks like the Antelope are $205 for a NR and the deer liscenses are a little more confusing...what exactly is the Deer Combination tag for ($542) vs Deer-B ($80)? Having a hard time finding the info on their website. Is the Deer Combination Tag what I am looking for?

We were planning on just antelope and mule deer for this trip.

Wyoming's website is a little more straight forward.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

_Stick with Wyo. If your hunting the NE corner. U can hunt speed goats and deer(mule and whitetail). If U dont harvest ur deer, u can go back in Nov for a whitetail. Oct 1-15. Tags come alot easier in that area due to most land being private. Deer tags are half the price than Montana. I've pulled 2 speed goat tags since 1996 in Montana. Area 700 for speed goats. We hunt the SE corner near Broudas.Our deer tags come much easier with Landowner tags. I've never applied for a general in Montana. _


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Wyoming will be easy to get tags by Gillette region C and A Deer are easy to draw for non resident and most of the antelope tags are 100% odds too, and over the counter. Montana prices just went up.Get some antelope doe tags there cheap


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks a ton for the info guys. Is late October a good time for hunting antelope and mule deer in WY? I've heard different stories. Would 1st week in November be better? We are still flexible. When do the mule deer go into rut typically? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Zone C is where I've been hunting. There open season on goats and deer is Oct 1-15th. Whitetail deer only the whole month of Nov. The mulies r in rut but u cant hunt them in Nov. Montana there in rut when we hunt there the 2nd week of Nov.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Better hustle with your apps if you're going to wyoming. The deadline for deer and antelope is Mar. 15. If you miss the drawing, there might be some leftovers about july 3. First come first served on the leftovers. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

neazor91 said:


> Better hustle with your apps if you're going to wyoming. The deadline for deer and antelope is Mar. 15. If you miss the drawing, there might be some leftovers about july 3. First come first served on the leftovers. Good luck.
> 
> Mike


I will check, but I think somewhere they stated the deadline has been moved to the end of March this year? If that is true it will be a definite change for deer and lopes.

I just did a quick check. I can't find where I read the extension of the draw deadline. My apps all say March 15 for WY. MT is the same date. I would stick with the 15th. You can apply by credit card on the 15th and be OK. Lot's of time, just don't forget!


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a note, Eastern Montana is getting pretty beat up with the winter this year. Could see some major adjustments in the hunting seasons over there for 2011.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TwoBear said:


> Just a note, Eastern Montana is getting pretty beat up with the winter this year. Could see some major adjustments in the hunting seasons over there for 2011.


That is the same story I just heard. I was told the rest of the state is having a normal winter, east taking a hard hit.

You wonder why other states have such good hunting? They micro manage the game units. If they have a tough winter in one area. They make adjustments the following season.


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

I Hunted Wyoming last two years in sheridan area which is somewhat near the Gillette. Late october will be hard to get/fill a buck antelope tag. Goats are hearding up that time of year and seem to be migrating. Not even sure if you can get a buck tag that time of year, doe tags yes. Antelope doe and mule deer/white tail deer doe tags you can buy over the counter ($35) and are sold by a quota system. Each year I was able to buy tags for zones while I was there. Bad time for goats but a good time for mule deer. As someone previously said, your buck tag for deer is good for white tail or mule deer and starting Nov. 1st, (if you do not fill it on a mule deer), you can use if for the whole month of november to hunt white tails. In sheridan, for deer (white tail) in november, the tag becomes good for both sides of 80. Montana is more radical in rule changes. Had a buddy who went there last year and could not get any doe tags due to the bad winter, much more stringent. Oh, and did not have any problem filling tags in Wyoming. Got a 200 plus Muley two years ago!!!! Muley and antelope does were pretty easy as well. Get more meat for your buck!


----------

